# Terns breeding



## Rich1 (Jan 8, 2005)

My terns were breeding some time ago, I just found one left abought 1", I didn't know they were breeding, tank is set up in the garage with low lighting, must have lost the rest, waiting to see if breeding takes place again.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm. Kinda fishy (no pun intended) for a 1st post but congrats on the spawn. If I were you I would take that 1"er out ASAP and put it in a 10g or something like that to grow it out and make sure it really is a baby tern. How big is the tank? How many fish and what kind are in it? Any pics?


----------



## Rich1 (Jan 8, 2005)

100 Gal. 3- Terns 6-7", 1- 8"RBP, 1- 5" Piraya, already removed the baby out, main tank is in a dark garage, I haven't paid much attention to them lately, just to drop some food in, until I did a water change, that's when I found the 1" fry, big suprise to me. The Terns are about 1 year old, they were given to me as baby's abought 1", from a guy that had a breeding pair. I have had P's on & and off for 25 years, first time breeding.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Before this becomes a bashing thread im getting photos to confim wether they are in fact ternetzi. P. natteri have been found to have color variations. I have a breeding pair of natts with the yellow color variation. Lets just wait.



Rich1 said:


> 100 Gal. 3- Terns 6-7", 1- 8"RBP, 1- 5" Piraya, already removed the baby out, main tank is in a dark garage, I haven't paid much attention to them lately, just to drop some food in, until I did a water change, that's when I found the 1" fry, big suprise to me. The Terns are about 1 year old, they were given to me as baby's abought 1", from a guy that had a breeding pair. I have had P's on & and off for 25 years, first time breeding.
> [snapback]836871[/snapback]​


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> HOLLYWOOD Posted Today, 04:50 PM
> Before this becomes a bashing thread im getting photos to confim wether they are in fact ternetzi. P. natteri have been found to have color variations. I have a breeding pair of natts with the yellow color variation. Lets just wait.


I'm curious if these terns (Rich1) came from Ohio?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Id like to se this ...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

any pics??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 33truballa33 Posted Today, 12:33 PM
> any pics??


Why? Does someone need them?









I'm sure they will be forthcoming. Be patient.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Talked to owner hopefully will provide pics tonight.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Why? Does someone need them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wanted to see them...... casue i am about to buy some terns


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Pics. definitely RB. Ill request more. Its an honest mistake Rich was told that they were ternetzi. Good news he has a breeding pair of RB's.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice fishes, pretty color.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:



> Pics. definitely RB. Ill request more. Its an honest mistake Rich was told that they were ternetzi. Good news he has a breeding pair of RB's.
> [snapback]838826[/snapback]​










pretty pair of rb's aint that bad


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

great looking fish!

Nice work Arnold


----------



## TheRealSNiger (Dec 25, 2004)

What are you guys talking about! Those are ternetzis with red bellies. Pygocentrus Natterreri! Am I wrong? If I am then I must have some bogus info.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> TheRealSNiger Posted Today, 08:25 AM
> What are you guys talking about! Those are ternetzis with red bellies. Pygocentrus Natterreri! Am I wrong? If I am then I must have some bogus info.


Pygocentrus nattereri = commonly named as redbelly and ternetzi. Hollywood has seen the fish, provided the photos and they are common red belly.

How things going Brad?


----------

